# Anybody having luck with elavil ?



## abby101 (Jun 3, 2001)

I was taking Zoloft for awhile and not having any luck with it so my doctor put me on Elavil 25 mg.She said it will also help me sleep at night and it should help with the anxiety also. Has anybody had any bad side effects from using this ?I am also trying the Zofran to see if it will help with the "D" attacks.Abby101


----------

